# New Member



## nbat58 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi all,

New member from Derby, been lurking for a while, decided to join to get some help from the pros.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

********WELCOME*******

from SW Scotland

and what equipment do you have at the moment..?

you can put your location in your Location.......


----------



## Mmmm (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi

I discovered the joys of real coffee a few years ago, trying different coffees from around the world.

Love any coffee that makes me go Mmmm


----------



## Foussongin (Nov 19, 2015)

That was great decision, I'm here for some advices and some knowledge - just like you!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome all


----------



## Rhincodon (Dec 25, 2015)

what did you get in the end - I am like you were - brand new to machine purchase cannot decide whether to start with something amateur but very well reviewed at £500 like a Sage or go for second hand pro machine - ?


----------

